# Scooter???



## jd56 (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't know anything about scooters but, may have the chance to get this one. I don't collect these but, if your interested let me know. 
Any idea of the manufacturer / years in production / value?

It has lots of patina with no markings. Foot brake and a fold down seat. Original tires and wheels and rideable.







Email me if there is interest
douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## jd56 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Anyone interested in this scooter?*

The owner of this scooter has asked if I have found anyone interested in it...is there?


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 19, 2013)

Not really a collector of scooters, but I found some info on it. There's a photo of one in the book _Riding Toys_ on page 137. It's called a Croft Scooter, Model #46-2. No date is given for it, however. It would have originally had a drop stand for the rear wheel and the Croft name decal would be near the bottom of the shield piece on the side. Here's one on Bicycle Bill's page: http://www.bicyclebill.com/props.html

Garton also made a scooter with a fold down seat, however this one matches the Croft exactly. Hope that helps!

Dave


----------

